# hub bearing ???



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

desperately trying to figure this 1 out,a few months ago i replaced my rear hub assy with a new one,thought it was going to fix the howling noise coming from that tire,,well the howling is still there,any one know if i have to rotate the tires,can it be the tire itself,,or a caliper sticking ,,,bent rotor ?/???


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Rear disc brake?

Yeap. Get the rotors turned if you haven't already. Were the bearings done too?


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

when you say turned do you mean resurfaced? the bearings/hub assy i purchased is what i thought i had to replace to fix the howling,so i guess the original bearings were good,,,dam this howling sucks


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Howling happens when the bearings aren't replaced.


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

ya i know,thats why i replaced the bearing,but still its crying wolf


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

did you replace both? if not I'd give that a whirl... and did you do a brake job with it? how did the rotors look?

Darktide


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

both as in both sides,,,no just the side that was noisy,just the brake pads i replaced when i put in the new hub/bearing,on a side note this is the 2 hub/bearing the 1 was from the junkya, the rotors did look worn&crappy,***** looks like the originals....


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

u think the rotors is the problem?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I think the pads may be contacting the rotors. May be its the brake calipers. I've got the same problem its actually because the hub bearing is gone and the rotor is tilted and rubbing against the brake pads. its crazy. Thankfully I have a nice warranty and I don't have to worry about it. But that'd be my best guess at this point.

Darktide


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

I'll try replacing the rotor & pad and see what happens. But yeah it definetly sounds like what you described. thx


----------



## Leuthesius (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh, yeah you're prolly right. I had that happen once. Right before my brake shoe fell off and I had to drive home using my ebrake....


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

well,this weekend i replaced the pads and rotors,and still the howling continues,sheeeeez,,,the caliper where the side was howling it was a lil rusty,the piston u have to turn to make room for the pads/rotor was rusty as all hell ,so it just barely fitted,i guess next thing to get is a new caliper,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

so should i do what i said above,,,,anyone else have this wierd issue before???


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Before you do anything else, rotate the tires from front to rear to see if the noise moves with it.

Troy


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

thanks KA ,the noise did move from rear to front now,i cant believe it was that simple....thx again yall


----------

